# Bulk Salt Storage Can You Use A Enclosed Trailer or other options



## THORNTON (Jan 28, 2013)

Helo I am in need of advice from the guys that use bulk salt , my issue is storage etc , I plan on moving my business location in a few years aprox 3 depending on finances , but anyhow I currently have a carport to store it in the floor is gravel , I have to have the salt dumped and move it into the carport with my tractor , but I have the inside wood etc so it does not rust out but I am concerned with the loss due to moisture , and the mixing of the gravel into the salt , all that stuff. its become a slossy mess in front as well with the rain etc. I know someone who has a 24 ft car hauler trailer 8.5 x 24ft it is a 10,000 lb gvw model but is a little older and the bearings etc are not good for pulling everyday etc but long story short is he is willing to sell to me pretty cheap , I am curious if this trailer will hold salt and how would it do? Obviously it will be more than the gvw because you can only haul 8000lbs in it but a load of salt is easily 40,000lbs , if it is blocked up and supported will this work for storing the salt? I do not plan on moving the trailer with the salt in it , it will just be sitting there , has anyone done this if so please let me know pro's and con's I was just thinking this way I could take my salt bin with me to next location vs spending a ton of money on the floor of the car port that will just stay with the current property. Ideas thoughts feedback greatly appreciated trying to brain storm and get something together here pics of salt bin ideas helpful also , thanks.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Oo how would you load/unload the salt. 
I'd suppose if the trailer is on blocks it would work

Why not just make a salt bin. Concrete blocks. And darn near anything will work for a roof. I'll post a pic of mine tomorrow.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

If you put salt in an enclosed trailer you won't have to worry about bringing it with you in 3 years because it will be a rusted POS by then.


----------



## THORNTON (Jan 28, 2013)

nixray;1702298 said:


> Oo how would you load/unload the salt.
> I'd suppose if the trailer is on blocks it would work
> 
> Why not just make a salt bin. Concrete blocks. And darn near anything will work for a roof. I'll post a pic of mine tomorrow.


I have a salt bin , its the floor that's the problem read above , the tractor with rops down will drive into trailer.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Look for a shipping container on craigslist. Or you can find dealers locally. Guessing because of your location you should be able to get an older one for a good price. $500-$1000. They are strong and water tight.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

2nd on the shipping container.. if it rust out in a few years your not out to much. I don't see the floor on the trailer holding up to that much weight. And if you bump the side with your bucket it will rip open like a tin can.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I see the sides splitting ope before anything. Why not just call a concrete company and have them pour you a little pad. If you have a tractor or something with a bucket flatten the area, spread some stone, and form the outside with 2x4's. 8x10= 1 yard of concrete at 4 inches thick. So depending in the size you want it not that bad in price. 
If your a handy guy watch some videos on youtube and get a better idea and you can even pour the concrete your self. It dont have to be perfect. Pour it and bull float it. Done. Thats all you really need for what your looking to do.


----------



## THORNTON (Jan 28, 2013)

ServiceOnSite;1702524 said:


> I see the sides splitting ope before anything. Why not just call a concrete company and have them pour you a little pad. If you have a tractor or something with a bucket flatten the area, spread some stone, and form the outside with 2x4's. 8x10= 1 yard of concrete at 4 inches thick. So depending in the size you want it not that bad in price.
> If your a handy guy watch some videos on youtube and get a better idea and you can even pour the concrete your self. It dont have to be perfect. Pour it and bull float it. Done. Thats all you really need for what your looking to do.


yea the more I think about it I will probally just pour a cement floor in the carport , that will solve my problem with the gravel , etc. I am figuring the trailer will not stand up to the abuse and be a waste of time.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Cement is expensive...Just do a basic 2-4" asphalt cap. I did one myself at my first location years ago. Dump and grade out the asphalt, rent a roller...Done, and on the cheap since you'll be moving.

The sea crate is another good idea.

Trailer = bad


Bin blocks and asphalt = the way to go...IMO


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

If you have nothing to do, buy the trailer, fix it, and flip for profit. But as a salt bin it will be useless.

Pour the pad yourself. Easy as pie. Or a sea container. Both will work far better than what you have, and infinitely better than that poor trailer...


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

derekbroerse;1703112 said:


> and infinitely better than that poor trailer...


Thats a great line.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

or you could use 53,729 plastic sandwich bags. Shipping container is the best solution. If you are in a built up area, you need permits to build a pad and then you pay more in real estate taxes


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

Think the trailer would be a horrible idea, and what was the plan to unload it?


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

TGS Inc.;1702556 said:


> Cement is expensive...Just do a basic 2-4" asphalt cap. I did one myself at my first location years ago. Dump and grade out the asphalt, rent a roller...Done, and on the cheap since you'll be moving.
> 
> The sea crate is another good idea.
> 
> ...


I'd say blacktop as we'll it's about $67 a ton up my way


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

We have used a container for the last few years. It really helps out to keep it dry. We get the salt brought in by slinger trucks. When it's done this way you could probably get 30tons in there vs. 15-18 if you load it with a skid. We lined the walls with 3/4" ply wood to keep the salt off the steel. This is a 20' model. Here are some pics.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

How did you manage to talk them into delivering it with slinger trucks?? I tried, they won't touch salt here... I keep mine in an 18' cube from a delivery truck. Skidsteer and tractor can drive in and out but not the dump truck, so I wanted a way to easily get it in and that was my solution too, just no one would do it!


----------



## tru450 (May 5, 2012)

My only question is, if there is any salt left over during the hot summer months in the shipping container, how well does it store?


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

tru450;1746984 said:


> My only question is, if there is any salt left over during the hot summer months in the shipping container, how well does it store?


x2 We have been considering a sea container too, but have worried about the summer time humidity creeping in and making a hard rock in the front of the bin.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My bulk gets stored in a 22 foot truck cube for the past 5-6 years. No problem other than this year the roof sprung a leak and turned a section into a rock... otherwise all was ok.


----------

